# How to butcher adult Ram?



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

We have not sold our 3yr old Dorper Ram and he keeps getting out with the 
flock and new ram so we have decided to butcher him for the dogs
instead of selling him for super cheap just to get him gone. We dont care for
the taste of mutton. Dont know if he being a hair breed will help with that and we can try it but either way it wont be wasted.
How in the heck do you butcher such a large animal with just basic
necessities? I dont have a band saw or any butcher tools besides
machete type knives and a ax (if needed) The cuts dont have to be 
pretty but I need them to be small enough for each dogs daily meal and 
small enough to pack in the freezer. I have 7 dogs (6 of which are giant breeds) so they should make quick work of it, so I hope I have enough room
in my freezer. I have never butchered anything bigger then a rabbit before.
How long will it take to piece it out? Since its warm out will it go bad before I can get it all done?
Can someone give me either a website with pictures or step by step 
instructions? We plan on doing it tomorrow.

Thanks, Stephanie


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Do you have a Carla Emery book? If so, I think there is a section on butchering in there using tools most folk have.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

When I have had to work on an animal, canning and vacuum packing it, I have worked through the night to get it done. If you have some coolers, get some ice and place the meat in there, after you have cut it to workable sizes.

Have you processed a deer before?


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

No I have not done a deer before. My vacuum packer quit working too! Thanks for
the tips, I did not think of a cooler to help the load


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

here's a link:

http://www.youtube.com/user/sarapataden

there are tons of how to videos on YouTube .... pick an animal and there's probably a video how to there


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks, did not think of that.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

We use a sawzall to cut the carcass in half down the backbone, and there's no reason you couldn't use the same tool to cut bones apart, if you're going to give the dogs bones. It's only about $20 at Harbor Freight, so even if you don't have a commercial meat saw, it's still possible.
Also, we butchered our 2+ year-old ram and he's delicious, so try him before feeding him to the dogs! Especially the ribs and what would be t-bones. You can use those like roasts so you don't have to cut between the ribs since you don't have a saw.
And if you think of him as a giant rabbit, the cuts are similar.
Kit


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree, try him before you feed him to the dogs. 

Do you have a meat grinder? Make it into minced mutton and use it like you would ground beef.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

I would pit roast him ... yummy


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Just had our wether butchered. Hanging weight was 114 pounds, cost me $66. It is worth it. You just have to make sure they understand that you want the organ meat, all of it: stomach if it is pasture fed, pancreas, liver, heart, lungs, tongue. I also had them give me back the hide and ham having a local taxidermist tan it for me, another $125 well spent.


----------



## emptycupranch (Jul 13, 2008)

We just sent our 10 year old Dorper ram in, he made good sausage! We also kept the backstrap & loin, going to try it just to see. 

When we do our lambs ourselves we just cube everything. I suppose the same can be done for your ram - just remove meat from the bone and cube it. If you find it tasting too muttony, you can make spicy sausage with your boneless cubes.


----------



## CCCJerseys (Apr 3, 2010)

We tried to eat a 2yr ram once. It was HORRIBLE! But maybe they aren't all alike.


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

I do have a sawzall, hacksaw, hand crank meat grinder.

We just had our first lamb processed by a butcher a few weeks ago and it was $80 and he was small and most the cuts were all primal cuts, no ground or cubed. I asked the butcher for ALL the scraps including organs and ALL bones and I got nothing back
except some meat scraps! I was livid!
The ram is too big for us to transport to the butcher, we dont have a trailer or truck.
I think I'll keep anything that I dont totally hack up to try for ourselves and worst comes to worst I can throw it to the dogs ;-)


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

They're fairly easy, just like a deer or pronghorn. Happy butchering, and maybe share some pictures of your progress...


----------



## PotBellyPigs (Jul 27, 2010)

I once butchered a deer that a lady hit.
I used a skinning knife and my electric jig saw.....
Worked out just fine.
Most of the cuts were not fancy(mostly roasts and steaks).
I imagine that your sheep would not be much different.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Old Mission said:


> I asked the butcher for ALL the scraps including organs and ALL bones and I got nothing back
> except some meat scraps! I was livid!


That happened to us too, twice with the same butcher. We changed butchers over it. Our dogs are happier and so are our lamb customers.

At least try the meat before feeding it to your dogs. You may be surprised.

Peg


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I transported the last ram in my car. Before that I hired someone to bring a livestock trailer over and bring the sheep to the slaughterhouse. Cost me $15. If you decide to have it done professionally, ask the slaughter- er, I mean packing house for the name of someone who will transport it for you. If you have a pick up, that is adequate for transporting livestock.


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

Well we did the deed yesterday, went ok, not as bad as I thought. Dogs loved it 
and have plenty to eat for awhile! Definitely not a quality job, but the dogs dont know any different! We have no interest in using it for ourselves when we have fresh lamb just processed.

Stephanie


----------



## sheeplady (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, important to let it age. did a 4 year old ram last spring and the meat was unbelieveably tender and not gamy at all. you might be surprised. I think the secret is letting it hang longer than lamb.


----------

